# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj Bruno Daliu

## egli19

ju lutem kush mund te me ndihmoje te me gjeje nje nr kontakti apo adrese maili te nje shokut tim qe quhet BRUNO DALIU.
eshte basketbollist dhe luan ne usa ne kategorine ncaa me ekipin e TUSCULUM(po nuk e di ne luan akoma aty),eshte nga tirana dhe ka nje lokal qe quhet BRODUEJ.
kush mund te me ndihmoje do ja dija per shume flm

----------


## AlbaneZ

Une e kam njohur Brunon sepse kemi lozur bashke Basketboll para disa vitesh.

Ti egli19, jeton ne Shqiperi ?

----------


## egli19

flm per pergjigjen.une jetoj ne angli dha kam humbur kontaktet me brunon.ti nqs ke ndonje nr tel te lutem ma jep nqs nuk e ke problem kuptohet.

----------


## egli19

AlbaneZ  te lutem mund te me japesh ndonje informacion per brunon?

----------


## AlbaneZ

Nr tel nuk di egli por do mundohem te takoj ndonje shok te tije dhe mund te jap nje informacion me te sakte.Une e di qe eshte ne USA me studime.

Do te njoftoj sapo te mar vesh ndonje gje.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## egli19

shume flm AlbaneZ .te uroj gjithe te mirat dhe do ta dija shume per nder nqs do te me ndihmoje

----------


## vlonjatja_usa

Igli shko tek www.zabasearch.com dhe fut emrin e tij dhe do te dalin shume emra por shiko ate qe i pershtatet me moshe ketij personi qe kerkoni.

----------


## egli19

flm vlonjatja_usa.gjithe te mirat

----------


## egli19

vlonjatja_usa kerkova po nuk e di mire si te punoj aty tek ajo faqe.te lutem mund te kerklosh ti ndonjegje?ai eshte i viti 1985

----------


## egli19

ckemi AlbaneZ ?besoj se ja ke kaluar mire?me fal qe po te shqetesoj po desha te dija cme bere per ate shokun e brunos qe do takoje?
gjith te mirat

----------


## AlbaneZ

Neser do vete der ne fakultet se kam qene shume i zene me pune Egli.Aty jane ca shoke te Brunos me sa di une dhe do mar nje info ose nr tel.Neser do te shkruaj.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## egli19

shume flm per kaq sa po ben AlbaneZ .jam ne pritje te pergjigjes tende.
gjithe te mirat

----------


## egli19

AlbaneZ si ja ke kaluar?besoj se nuk me ke bere gje per kete ndr qe po te kekoj.ja kalofsh mire

----------


## egli19

Flm Per Ndihmen,e Gjeta!

----------


## lone_star

Mos eshte kusheri i Salvadorit ki Brunua?

----------

